# WOW!!! The stuff we see.



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

So I go to install a circuit for a dryer..........WTF? I found some 2" ko plugs in the van and they filled the holes.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Air cooled panel... Nice...


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

At least they prevented the EMT from damage with a plastic bushing......looks like Americans are working off the Mexico equivalent of the NEC....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Air cooled panel... Nice...


 

Yea on the top right side there was another 2" hole.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That sure looks like a handyman special.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Well at least they did use a bonding locknut:whistling2:.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Well at least they did use a bonding locknut:whistling2:.


 What did they use a bonding locknut on? Or are you talking about the bond bushing?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Well at least they did use a bonding locknut:whistling2:.


did they pull a bare #6 ground in with that old romex? Very weird. They must have beenhigh or stupid or both.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> What did they use a bonding locknut on? Or are you talking about the bond bushing?


 
I knew what I was saying but my finger typed something else.
I meant bonding bushing. I did that earlier with miller/murphy:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

also: is that insulation or wood bordering the panel?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I knew what I was saying but my finger typed something else.
> I meant bonding bushing. I did that earlier with miller/murphy:laughing:


 That happens to me all the time. I picture it perfectly, but type something different.:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> did they pull a bare #6 ground in with that old romex? Very weird. They must have beenhigh or stupid or both.


 
That is the service. The meter is on outside wall. It think it was #4 bare.
Nothing about this job looks right. They fed out of the meter outside to a 6 circuit panel for ac which was legal at one time. They then came out of that outside panel for the dryer which is what the inspector red tagged.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> also: is that insulation or wood bordering the panel?


 

Actually its plaster. They put some tape around it which is what is brown. They then cut a piece of sheetmetal out to fit around the panel to hid the gap.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I sure hope whoever did this does not think he is an electrician !!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Actually its plaster. They put some tape around it which is what is brown. They then cut a piece of sheetmetal out to fit around the panel to hid the gap.


classic, all of it!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> That happens to me all the time. I picture it perfectly, but type something different.:laughing:


 
Yea its like dad saying get me this. Then when I would get it he would say thats not what I wanted. But it is what you asked for. You know what I meant!!! No If I had you would of got what you wanted.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't tell from the photo but it looks like the bond bushing may be screwed/forced onto a weathertight coupling? Not that that is a bigger deal than the conduit abortion floating in the can inches from the bussing.Is that a painted neutral on the right side of the can?...

.nevermind about the neutral I see it is just a folded circuit in front of it...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Widestance_Politics said:


> I can't tell from the photo but it looks like the bond bushing may be screwed/forced onto a weathertight coupling? Not that that is a bigger deal than the conduit abortion floating in the can inches from the bussing.Is that a painted neutral on the right side of the can?...
> 
> .nevermind about the neutral I see it is just a folded circuit in front of it...


 Black wire turned white..


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

This is a F. O .A. M. (F**k Of A Mess)


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

On top of all the violations a guy could drop his pants and blast a turd in there and still walk away with a better end result. It's just another example of how little pride some people take in what they do....Just like my neighbor and his lawn.....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Widestance_Politics said:


> I can't tell from the photo but it looks like the bond bushing may be screwed/forced onto a weathertight coupling? Not that that is a bigger deal than the conduit abortion floating in the can inches from the bussing.Is that a painted neutral on the right side of the can?...
> 
> .nevermind about the neutral I see it is just a folded circuit in front of it...


 
Yea it appears to be a weathertight coupling/connector. I don't know which. I wasn't touching anything I didn't have to.
One of the white wires on the right is the bond. It goes to the ground bar on the top not in picture. The other is a piece of romex someone pulled for something in the past.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Other than excessive wire in the panel, what's the problem?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Other than excessive wire in the panel, what's the problem?


 

Lets see,

open holes
conduit sticking in it not connected to panel
conduit not supported
bonding bushing screwed onto a weatherroof emt fitting
more than one neutral under a screw
Just to name a few of the violations


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Other than excessive wire in the panel, what's the problem?


By California standards?...Nothing, cover it up, get paid, and move on!....:yes:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Widestance_Politics said:


> By California standards?...Nothing, cover it up, get paid, and move on!....:yes:


ain't that the truth.


----------



## moman (Apr 15, 2010)

:no::no::no::no::no:te=Widestance_Politics;244921]By California standards?...Nothing, cover it up, get paid, and move on!....[/quote]


----------



## humanvoltmeter (May 29, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> did they pull a bare #6 ground in with that old romex? Very weird. They must have beenhigh or stupid or both.



I say both.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Duct tape isn't legal anymore?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

My bet would be that this was an upgrade from an Edison based fuse panel. Instead of messin' with the feeders he just made a KO big enough to get it all in there. That bonding bushing goes a long way in actually keeping that installation somewhat safe. The 2 existing 2" KO's are probably a HO having a whoops moment.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> My bet would be that this was an upgrade from an Edison based fuse panel. Instead of messin' with the feeders he just made a KO big enough to get it all in there. That bonding bushing goes a long way in actually keeping that installation somewhat safe. The 2 existing 2" KO's are probably a HO having a whoops moment.


Paint a turd any color you like...it's still a piece of chit


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> My bet would be that this was an upgrade from an Edison based fuse panel. Instead of messin' with the feeders he just made a KO big enough to get it all in there. That bonding bushing goes a long way in actually keeping that installation somewhat safe. The 2 existing 2" KO's are probably a HO having a whoops moment.


 

It looked like a used panel was installed to me. There was another 2" hole in the top right side. Who knows what the real story is.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> It looked like a used panel was installed to me. There was another 2" hole in the top right side. Who knows what the real story is.


 you wouldn't believe how many times I've seen that. Old farmers never through anything away.


----------

